# Epic Season in Georgia



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 29, 2011)

The warm weather in Georgia for the past two winters has our fishery at full throttle. The Trout fishing is ridiculous! Pictures explain it best...


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Thats Awsome...


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

That sound you heard was a guide buddy in JAX's head hitting the deck after seeing those pics. :thumbup:

Here's hoping the Feds don't see such bounty for they will surely scream about over-harvesting a _declining resource_ that previously escaped their vulture like notice.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 29, 2011)

Team Fish Head said:


> That sound you heard was a guide buddy in JAX's head hitting the deck after seeing those pics. :thumbup:
> 
> Here's hoping the Feds don't see such bounty for they will surely scream about over-harvesting a _declining resource_ that previously escaped their vulture like notice.


The Feds can bite me.

Species that need help don't get it and the ones that are doing great are treated like Bald Eagles.

I follow the state of Georgia's limits to the letter and never keep fish for myself. I hope our Trout never go the way of the Sea Bass.

Your guide buddy can take heart knowing that their Trout make ours look like babies.:thumbsup:


----------

